# Ventilador gira al revés



## SantiagoAB

Hola

Acabo de poner el ventilador de techo, me di cuenta que gira mal, o sea tira el aire para arriba, en teoria creo que conecte todo bien, pero no tiene ninguna llave inversora, le tendre que hacer algo en el comando de potencia?

Si alguien sabe como hacerlo, mil gracias


----------



## El nombre

El condensador que lleva conecta un polo al motor y el otro a una de las fases de corriente. Pues bien, cambia este último a la otra fase.
Cuenta como te ha ido.
Saludos


----------



## SantiagoAB

Bueno, estoy un poco trabado, el tema de la bornera es aso, de izquierda a deracha. 1-tierra, 2- Gris(linea+gris capacitor), 3-Rojo(puente con el borne 6), 4-Azul(amarillo capacitor 3uf),5- linea luz 6-Neutro luz motor.
Con los colores de los cables lo identifique asi, el azul de potencia, el rojo y el gris de trabajo, ahora me entra la duda de como manejar el capasitor para que el ventilador funcione como debe, o mas bien, en algo me equivoque.

Gracias


----------



## Electricista

Amigo pienso que tines que hacer lo siguiente..
Tienes un cable de alimentacion a un lado del condensador ok, entonces solo cambia al otro extremo o sea al azul
Pienso que posiblemente hubo un error en la fabrica pero va a funcionar correctamente despues del cambio...
te mando el siguiente site...

http://www.solerpalaucanada.com/PVP Fitting & Wiring.pdf

mira la pagina 2 a la derecha el cable que dice SUPPLY puedes cambiar al otro lado de la bornera y el motor cambia de rotacion ok


----------



## Dario Vega

Aqui te adjunto un diagrama de un ventilador comercial con inversión de giro, fundamentalmente el cable de linea ingresa por un lado del capacitor o por el otro para invertir el giro.

Espero te sirva


----------



## DobleA

Sinceramente no tengo idea de las conexiones de un ventilador de techo. Es mas, he quedado sorprendido, creí que todo era un potenciometro y adios   
Lo mas sencillo que se me ocurre es que des vuelta las aspas. El motor seguirá girando al reves, pero tirará aire para abajo   (para evitar confuciones: que la parte de arriba de las aspas queden para abajo).

Saludos.


----------



## elio pastor

buenos dias estoy reparando un ventilador de pedestal de tres velocidades pero a pesar que verifico las bobinas  y las veo bien el ventilador enciende pero gira al lado contrario y emite poco aire ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ya lo manosearon !


----------



## Cdma System

Buscate algún esquema de un ventilador similar en google y empeza a jugar con los terminales hasta que encuentres la combinación.

Si es que funcionan las 3 velocidades ponelo de espaldas y problema resuelto XD es broma.


----------



## SKYFALL

Invertieron el sentido de conexion de las bobinas, y por su baja velocidad realmente quedaron trucadas las bobinas.


----------



## el-rey-julien

hay que dar vuelta el estator, asi gira para lado correcto 





y verificar el capasitor


----------

